# Sig Request



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Listen, I need a sig representing my fighters from FFL. 

Jon Fitch, Nick Diaz, Vitor Belfort, George Sotiropoulos.

I understand how difficult it is doing Multi-Fighter sigs, so I don't expect it to be awesome. Just want it to be decent enough to show and contain the title

*Stokes's Soldiers*

somewhere in the sig, preferably closer to the top. Thanks guys, I will rep all attempts and hook up the winner with 15k, which is all I got right now. (donated my creds to Khov before I got banned.)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I gave it my best shot man.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm usin it. You're da bomb dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Mind if I try or is this over?

P.S Looks good HOGH


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet sig I gotta say.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Mind if I try or is this over?
> 
> P.S Looks good HOGH


Feel free bro, but its gonna take a real good one for me to take this sig down!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! :thumb02:


----------

